# Zboard



## ngan22 (Feb 4, 2005)

Has anyone used the Zboard that is advertised on the banner on the site?

Does it have any disadvantages, or is it as good as it sounds?


----------



## Jonathanw (Sep 9, 2005)

*ZBoard*

If you live in the UK, any idea where to get the Excel keyset?


----------



## ngan22 (Sep 9, 2005)

I've seen it on Ebay, but I'm sure that the Zboard website would ship to the UK.


----------

